# where are screensaver images located on hard drive?



## Hungry Ghost (Oct 23, 2001)

I have downloaded a screensaver and run the exe. file I now want to get at the individual images embedded within, but can't find them anywhere! Is it possible they are locked? I have looked for all sorts of file types in the right places but can't find them. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

These are probably somewhere in your Windows folder, but it depends on the software writer.

Have you done a search from Start - Search - Files or Folders?

Try looking for programmer's company name or anything that might relate in the 'containing text' field, like the .exe prefix you must have. Might also try to put in the date you downloaded the program to narrow the search.

Also worth looking in the MS wallpaper dump, C:\Windows\Web\Wallpaper.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Screensaver's extensions are usually .scr - do a Find for *.scr and see what you come up with.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Yes, they are usually in c:\windows\system with the file extension of .scr..
Del


----------



## Hungry Ghost (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks for the advice but I still can't get to them. The screensaver is indeed saved in c/windows/system, but the file is a .scr file and I can't get access to the images stored in the application. there are 25 photos in the screensaver but only one file, which seems to contain them all. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Hungry Ghost
Screensavers have embedded images and sounds that are created using screensaver creation programs. Screensaver tool programs can be costly and most embed a password for access.
There is no easy way I know to access the embedded files.
Dave


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi Hungry Ghost.

I think I have to agree with Davey. I had MS Scenes on my last PC, and I had included some of my own photos in the picsets via a scanner. I neglected to keep the original scan images, just the JPEGs in Scenes.
When I got a new PC I wanted to import these photos to use as Wallpapers. I had saved them to floppies, including all their related files (JPEG, NFO, THM and the Collection.sac file) but I have never been able to find a way to get at them - No preview available! (or any other method of viewing or saving).
I also note that they are very small files, typically 20 - 40 kb, and therefore about a third of the size of Windows Wallpapers. Must be extra compressed and in need of that coded de-crypter Davey alludes to.

I think your stuck here - unless of course someone out there knows a trick or two.


----------

